# paying for health treatment



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am an American retired with blue cross federal. I just had heart surgery at Hospital tech 100 here in Queretaro it was not an emergency, but necessary. I went to the hospital asked them to call my insurance company they did and blue cross guaranteed payment, I payee nothing for a 4 day stay with a heart procedure and will pay 

Only 75 for a follow up CAT scan and lab test on the 23rd When I asked if they do this for all they told me yes if asked, but also take cash. So call you insurance co. find out there procedure on doing this. They were very familiar with Blue Cross, United Health, Met Life and prudential policies. 

I have been in all three hospitals here and found out they all do it But in two stays I paid cash and one was 112000 pesos Key is you got to ask. 

As far as quality of car for your heart let me recommend Dr. Eliodoro Castro at medico Tec 100 

Castro is Houston Texas trained


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Glad to hear the good news. Hope your recovery is uneventful.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for your post on BC/BS Federal. Thats what we have and we've been wondering about it. Not ready to move yet, but getting all our ducks in a row. We see BC/BS also has an International option, but again, we haven't looked into that yet. Right now we're mostly learning Spanish and trying to figure in my head my coarse of action on paperwork for crossing. Good luck with your health


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

ronb172 said:


> Thanks for your post on BC/BS Federal. Thats what we have and we've been wondering about it. Not ready to move yet, but getting all our ducks in a row. We see BC/BS also has an International option, but again, we haven't looked into that yet. Right now we're mostly learning Spanish and trying to figure in my head my coarse of action on paperwork for crossing. Good luck with your health


i have been her 3 years and will help in any way i can to give you info or answer questions for you 

mike


----------

